

8 Current Technologies That Will Shape Our Future - bmahmood
http://mashable.com/2011/09/18/future-technology/

======
garethsprice
"Slideshow articles" curiously absent from the list of technologies.

Can't shape your future if you can't see it on your mobile screen... or maybe
I should just stop reading HNN in the bathroom.

~~~
eslachance
I will second that, if you're going to write an article about new technology
for the future, having it work on technology today is a basic decency.

